

Copy/paste, Motherfucker - kjetil
http://copypaste-motherfucker.com/

======
queensnake
No place to comment there but, author, don't weaken a good meme just because
you can.

~~~
phlux
It would be funny if there was some glowing comment in agreement with the
site, then a reply / comment button - but the only thing that happens when you
press that button is it copies the original glowing comment and pastes it new.

Or especially after soemone types a bunch of crap - the submit replaces
everything they types with the glowing comment :)

